# The Landscapes Of England by Dave Zdanowicz



## LondonDragon (28 Dec 2016)

Dave Zdanowicz, a prominent landscape photographer from the north of England, here shares his favourite shots from this year. This series brings together photos from January to last month, displaying the fine range of English seasons he has documented.





Bradford under starry skies on January 9, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)

More info: Dave Zdanowicz




Milky Way in Malham, October 22, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Reflections by Bolton Abbey, July 16, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Autumn in the park, Bradford, October 21, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Gibson Mill, Hardcastle Crags on July 17, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Fisherman at sunset, March 30, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Light trails at Mam Tor, Derbyshire on April 2, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Hebden Bridge, West Yorkshire on April 23, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Saltburn-by-the-Sea, August 26, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Misty sunrise at Winnat’s Pass, Derbyshire on August 26, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




St Mary’s Lighthouse, just north of Whitley Bay on August 13, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Poppies in Wakefield on July 31, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Staithes at dusk, August 26, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Sunset in Langcliffe, North Yorkshire, Britain on May 14, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Lady Bower Reservoir, Derbyshire on January 23, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Bolton Abbey under stars on February 10, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Cliffords Tower, York on April 6, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Snowfall in Huddersfield on November 18, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Infinity Bridge, Stockton-on-Tees on August 21, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Barley in Huddersfield on July 24, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Cattle in Malham on May 7, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




A moored boat at Staithes on August 26, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)




Derbyshire under cloud on August 29, 2016. (Photo by Dave Zdanowicz/Rex Features/Shutterstock)


----------



## GHNelson (28 Dec 2016)

Thanks for posting Paulo
Great photography, there all excellent!


----------



## zozo (28 Dec 2016)

Great pics!  Thanks.. In our country people never see the milky way, to densly populated and to much light polution. The first time i ever saw it for real was as an adult in Austria.


----------



## Costa (28 Dec 2016)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Aqua360 (28 Dec 2016)

Beautiful photos


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Jan 2017)

Great photos beautiful, shame the powers that be would want to build on a lot of it,green belt means nothing to them.Some areas shown may be in the governments sights


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jan 2017)

Very stunning...and great documentary photography.


----------



## Mark Allen (16 Jan 2017)

Amazing photos, he's almost at my standard, lol


----------

